# b5 S4 misfiring



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 2001 S4 - giac chipped - codes as follows:
Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 551 M
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002 
Coding: 06711
Shop #: WSC 63351 
7 Faults Found:
17866 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 2 (G236): Short to Ground 
P1458 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17521 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S1: Internal Resistance too High 
P1113 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
P0306 - 35-00 - - 
16689 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 35-00 - - 
17869 - Exhaust Gas Temp Regulation for Bank 1: Implausible Signal 
P1461 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump, Alarm, RC D16 
Coding: 16140
Shop #: WSC 63351 
4 Faults Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak) 
35-00 - - 
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
00955 - Key 1 
09-00 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed
What sensors need replacing? O2 sensor? or both EGT's ? What is this central locking pump? related to misfiring ? Thanks for any input


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: b5 S4 misfiring (temagnus2004)*

I changed the EXAUST GAS TEMP SENSOR #2. After that - it became a different car! 
I after studying the codes I began to see the pattern of cascade effect and the multiple faults that were recorded as a result. I am posting this so that someone else how has this problem will learn from my headache. No no else posted so I figured I had to learn this by myself!


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: b5 S4 misfiring (temagnus2004)*

I changed the EXAUST GAS TEMP SENSOR #2. After that - it became a different car! 
After studying the codes I began to see the pattern of cascade effect and the multiple faults that were recorded as a result. I am posting this so that someone else who has this problem will learn from my headache. No no else posted so I figured I had to learn this by myself!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: b5 S4 misfiring (temagnus2004)*

Have you replaced B1 S1 yet?
Misfires resolved or ? Interesting that they are all on the same bank, possible Power Output Stage, tried swapping?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: b5 S4 misfiring (GLS-S4)*

I did not replace lambda sensor B1 S1 - no need to. But if you see the multiple faults following a bad egt #2 sensor. cyclinders 4,5,6 misfiring, throwing off the other lamba sensor, blah blah blah. I first cleared all the dtc's then drove it around for awhile and the only consistent fault was that EGT 2 sensor. Replaced it and really hammered on it for an hour. Vag'ed it again - viola - perfect! I raced a porsche yesterday and man was he mad - muhahahahah - smoked and in the mirror.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: b5 S4 misfiring (temagnus2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *temagnus2004* »_I raced a porsche yesterday and man was he mad - muhahahahah - smoked and in the mirror.









Sounds like car is running well again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

